# Word of the Day: Kebbie-Lebbie



## RubyK (Oct 29, 2020)

A noisy conversation with everyone talking at once. 

A typical kebbie-lebbie takes place in my family after wine is served during the main meal.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 29, 2020)

My twin grandsons celebrated their 8th Birthday with a party at their home. Their 10 invited friends created a kebbie-lebbie that lasted for over 2 hours!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 29, 2020)

When my friend and I talk it sometimes becomes a kebbie lebbie.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2020)

It’s been so quiet here for 7 months, I’d enjoy a good old fashion kibble-lebbie.


----------



## Sliverfox (Oct 30, 2020)

It seems  hubby & I kibble-lebbie when we have company.

So glad to have someone else to talk to.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

Personally, keeble-lebbie gives me the heebie-jeebies!


----------



## RubyK (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks like you guys had trouble with the word kebbie. It got changed to kibble and then keeble.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 30, 2020)

RubyK said:


> Looks like you guys had trouble with the word kebbie. It got changed to kibble and then keeble.


ROFLMAO, Ruby!

My bad! Let me try again.

Personally, kebbie-lebbie gives me the heebie-jeebies!


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2020)

If I spend too much time alone in the house, I feel rather kibby-wibby!

Oops, sorry, @RubyK   !


----------



## tbeltrans (Oct 31, 2020)

The first of the two recent Presidential debates (not counting the middle debate with the VPs) of this election season was a Kebbie-Lebbie.  

In the Army, we had a term that covered a broad range of such things, including what Kebbie-Lebbie apparently refers to.  Unfortunately, I would probably be censored for saying it.  For those wondering, it is two words with the first being "cluster". 

Tony


----------



## RubyK (Nov 2, 2020)

@tbeltrans ~ I know those 2 words very well and I was never in the Army!


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 2, 2020)

RubyK said:


> @tbeltrans ~ I know those 2 words very well and I was never in the Army!



Yes, they are some of the terms that have long become part of the vocabulary outside the military.

Tony


----------

